# UK Spouse Visa Document Checklist - Applying Savings Route



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi folks,

It's come to that time when we're getting all our documents together and I just have a couple of questions before getting everything together and would really appreciate if you could read through our list.

I'm a Brit, my spouse is American.

Sponsor (my) Document list:
Notarized copy of passport information page.
My cover letter supporting application.
Marriage Certificate + photos from the wedding day.
Letter from parents confirming house isn't overcrowded.
Council Tax + Land Registry Deeds for their house.
Document confirming mortgage paid in full.
Independent Property Inspection Report.
6 months detailed Bank Statements showing my savings above £62,500 for 6 months.
Letter from parents explaining gift of some money earlier this year + their bank statements showing transfers to me.

Applicant List:
Passport
2x passport photo
Her cover letter
2x cards + 2x letters we sent each other.
2x pages of Skype logs
5x photos together throughout relationship since 2010.
Copies of 2x flight confirmations for me visiting her in USA.
Letters from 2 friends who have know us both all our relationship (4 years+)

When application is done:
Online application printed
Appendix 2
Stamped biometrics page

Questions:
1. Is there anything else I've missed?
2. Because we're applying down the savings route (only savings in my name), do I need employment contract/P60/Letter from employer etc as well, or not? 
3. Do we need the letters from friends detailed our relationship / will these add anything to the application?
4. Do we 100% need the independent property inspection report? Are there any online templates to follow to make one without paying c.£100 for one?
5. Should I send copies of everything, or should I just make copies for my own records and not include them in the package?

Thanks in advance and thanks for all the advice I've already found by reading up/lurking around the forum this year!


----------



## JrmHarding (Jan 6, 2014)

You don't need the letters from your friends, they are unnecessary. Do you parents own the house your living in? I presume so from the mortgage letter. If so, you shouldn't have to do the inspection report as its only really if living in shared accommodation with friends/other tenants. I'm sure mods will confirm this for you though.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.
I thought the same with the friend letters, but as they'd offered, I thought we should check anyhow.
Parents own the house I currently live in, mortgage is paid off.
I'm trying to sort my own place out for later in the year, but will probably wait until the visa has gone through to do so.
Hopefully no inspection report is necessary as it'll be yet another cost and a bit intrusive for the folks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

v15ben said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It's come to that time when we're getting all our documents together and I just have a couple of questions before getting everything together and would really appreciate if you could read through our list.
> 
> ...


You don't need the document confirming the mortgage is paid off. Property inspections are recommended if you're sharing accommodation with friends OR family so definitely leave it in. Make sure you include your bank statement showing the money being deposited into your account.



> Applicant List:
> Passport
> 2x passport photo
> Her cover letter
> ...


Leave out cards and letters to each other. Make sure you have 1-2 Skype logs, email logs text log etc for every 6 months of your relationship. Letters from friends are subjective and won't be considered. Leave them out. 10-15 photos including the wedding.



> When application is done:
> Online application printed
> Appendix 2
> Stamped biometrics page
> ...


If she's employed she should include a pay slip, bank statement and letter of employment if possible. It doesn't impact the financial requirement but there is a question on the on line application about whether the applicant is employed and if they are, documentation should be provided.

She should include a sample itinerary for a date around when she would like to travel.



> 2. Because we're applying down the savings route (only savings in my name), do I need employment contract/P60/Letter from employer etc as well, or not?


No. Only include documentation to support what category you are applying under. Anything extra may confuse the situation.



> 3. Do we need the letters from friends detailed our relationship / will these add anything to the application?


No. They add nothing.



> 4. Do we 100% need the independent property inspection report? Are there any online templates to follow to make one without paying c.£100 for one?


Yes. If you are sharing accommodation with friends OR family you should get a property inspection. Ask your council if they do them.



> 5. Should I send copies of everything, or should I just make copies for my own records and not include them in the package?


Send copies of everything and keep copies of everything including the application and Appendix 2 for yourself.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you as ever for a fantastic, clear and detailed response.
Lots of questions answered and lots of things I can get sorted too.

Thanks again!


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Just another question that has come to mind.

Presumably I need to include bank statements for the whole 6 months showing the money in my savings account? These must be continuous from the date the money entered my account until present, showing it has always been above the £62.5k requirement?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need your 6 most recent bank statements at the time of application AND you need the bank statement that shows the money being deposited into your account if that was previous to the most recent 6 months.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Great stuff, thanks.
Have both of those.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Again, another question - seem to be so many as part of this process!

Should I include a copies of my travel itineraries from visiting my wife at Xmas and again this summer? Do they add anything to the ongoing relationship part at all?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, if you have been separated you need to show that you've been keeping in touch which includes trips, email logs, phone logs and text logs.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Great stuff, thanks.
Would photocopies of passport stamps be good as well?


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, now have the Skype call logs and both my flight tickets from when I visited the US now and at Christmas 2013. 

In terms of other proof of our relationship, we're thinking 10-15 photos from across our 4 year relationship and we're wondering what else to add? 

Facebook statuses/photos? We use an app called Between to text each other. Maybe logs of this? Facebook personal messages?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't include personal messages. They don't want to see content. They just want to know that you keep in reasonable contact if separated. 1-2 log pages every 6 months or so. 10-15 Photos from across your relationship including your wedding. No need to go overboard as you're married. Your marriage certificate carries a lot of weight but since you've been separated you just need to show that you keep in touch.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Great info, thanks again.
I have a log of all Skype calls and could get a log of the App we use.
There are about 1800 messages from the last 3 months alone.
Could I just do a cut down version without the content or with perhaps a couple of example messages?

e.g. Total messages - 1810 (Date Range xx to xx)
May 27th - I said xxx
May 27th - wife said xxx


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I said, they don't care about content. If you've been apart for 3 months I would suggest 1 log page from the beginning 1 from the middle and 1 from near the end of the 3 month period.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

I understand.
Will get those sorted.
Thanks again.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Just wanted to update this thread as I now have virtually all the listed documents completed:

I'd be grateful if you could double check the list and the below questions.
I'm a Brit, my spouse is American.

Sponsor (my) Document list:
Copy of passport information page.
Birth certificate.
My cover letter supporting application.
Marriage Certificate + photos from the wedding day.
Letter from parents confirming house isn't overcrowded.
Council Tax + Land Registry Deeds for their house.
Independent Property Inspection Report.
6 months detailed Bank Statements showing my savings above £62,500 for 6 months.
Letter from parents explaining gift of some money earlier this year + their bank statements showing transfers to me.

Applicant List:
Passport
2x passport photo
Her cover letter
2x pages of Skype logs
10x photos together throughout relationship since 2010.
Copies of 2x flight confirmations for me visiting her in USA.
Bank statement + payslip showing her current job in the USA.

When application is done:
Online application printed
Appendix 2
Stamped biometrics page
Copies of everything listed above.

Questions:
1. Is there anything else I've missed?

2. Are the passport photos for the biometrics appointment or does she need to put them in the packet with the other information that she posts?

3. Does my wife need a letter from her current employer confirming that she works there? They are not aware of her leaving yet so could be an awkward thing to get!

4. The address to send it to is this one, right?
International Operations and Visas 
Home Office
Vulcan House
6 Millsands
SHEFFIELD
S3 8NU
UNITED KINGDOM

5. Do we need to include a return envelope in the package we send to Sheffield or will they return it using their own envelope/postage method when a visa decision is made? I'm aware that return postage is included in the price.

Thanks in advance and thanks for all the advice I've already found by reading up/lurking around the forum this year!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

v15ben said:


> Just wanted to update this thread as I now have virtually all the listed documents completed:
> 
> I'd be grateful if you could double check the list and the below questions.
> I'm a Brit, my spouse is American.
> ...


Birth certificate is unnecessary. The letter from your parents should be giving her permission to stay with them. It's the property inspection that confirms no overcrowding. 



> Applicant List:
> Passport
> 2x passport photo
> Her cover letter
> ...


Your relationship documentation is a little light. How long have you been together? You need to include a sample itinerary for when she'd like to travel. 



> 2. Are the passport photos for the biometrics appointment or does she need to put them in the packet with the other information that she posts?


They are included in the packet. 



> 3. Does my wife need a letter from her current employer confirming that she works there? They are not aware of her leaving yet so could be an awkward thing to get!


Her pay slip and bank statement should be fine.



> 4. The address to send it to is this one, right?
> International Operations and Visas
> Home Office
> Vulcan House
> ...


Yes.



> 5. Do we need to include a return envelope in the package we send to Sheffield or will they return it using their own envelope/postage method when a visa decision is made? I'm aware that return postage is included in the price.


Return postage is not included in the application fee. You need provide a return waybill and and envelope. FedEx seems to be the courier of choice for most applicants.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.

Will take out the birth certificate.

The letter is giving her permission to stay with them, rather than RE: overcrowding - crossed wires in how I wrote that down! I have booked an independent property inspection to provide the documents re: overcrowding etc.

Been together 4 years, but only lived apart/long distance for the last year. Were living together in Korea for 3 years prior to long distance hence no skype logs then. 

Have included a sample flight itinerary, but forgot to list that. I guess if that flight is no longer available/there are delays in processing, she doesn't actually have to fly on that specific flight?

Does this mean an envelope addressed to my wife's US address + pre-paid postage? Not heard of a waybill before.

Thanks again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

v15ben said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Will take out the birth certificate.
> 
> ...


If you've been together for 4 years you should include some proof of your time together in Korea like joint tenancy, joint bank accounts, joint bills.



> Have included a sample flight itinerary, but forgot to list that. I guess if that flight is no longer available/there are delays in processing, she doesn't actually have to fly on that specific flight?


This is just to give them an idea of when she would like to travel. It's just an example. She is in no way obligated or expected to take the exact flight.



> Does this mean an envelope addressed to my wife's US address + pre-paid postage? Not heard of a waybill before.
> 
> Thanks again.


Answered in your other post.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Great stuff, thanks again.

Due to the nature of our living arrangements in Korea, we didn't have a joint lease/joint bills etc as all bills were paid by our employers and our apartments provided so there were no bills/leases for us to pay jointly.

We also didn't have a joint account.

We have proof of our time together through photos throughout our time in Korea.

Is this likely to negatively effect our application at all?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unless you are supplying proof of cohabitation as unmarried partner (I haven't read the rest of the thread), just supply what you have.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't have documented proof like joint accounts + bills etc from that time.

Of course we will make sure to have those and evidence them for any future visas/ILR!


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Quick question again with this.
My wife is including a payslip + bank statement showing her employment in the US.
Does the bank statement have to be an original?


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

All the documents are together now, today is the day to submit, pay and book biometrics.
Fingers very much crossed!


----------



## StephenCollins (Jan 16, 2014)

nyclon said:


> You need your 6 most recent bank statements at the time of application AND you need the bank statement that shows the money being deposited into your account if that was previous to the most recent 6 months.


Excuse me for using this thread but I'm in the same boat as the OP and don't want to start another thread with an identical theme. I just want to question this assertion that the statement showing the deposit being made also needs to be included. I have never noticed any mention of this anywhere on the UKBA site or the net. Could you point to a link?


----------



## isla88 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Stephen, I've just applied savings route and included the statement with the deposit, and the statements from my parents showing the gift leaving their account, which I know is one of the simpler things to prove.

I've always understood the statement showing the deposit to be necessary, along with reciprocal statements from the transferrer, to prove beyond reasonable doubt the legality / ownership of the funds. They ask you to declare the source in the financial section of appendix 2, and it is the responsibility of the applicant to back up any info given. With the UKBA website, they never ask of specific docs as all applications are unique with different circumstances.

Anyhow, this is how I understand it, and I think this advice given by Nyclon, Joppa and other mods is very good and spares many applicants having their applications pointlessly delayed as they carry out further checks.

I'm sure others more knowledgeable will chime in!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you need to identify sources of your savings, to make sure the whole amount is admissible and doesn't contain such things as loans or funds not under your full control. All you normally need is, for major amount (not £50 birthday gift), a letter from donor specifying it as gift, and preferably documentary evidence of transfer of funds.


----------



## StephenCollins (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for your replies Joppa and Isla. On the gov.uk website though it says, 

"7.5.1. The evidence required for cash savings is specified in Appendix FM-SE: 11. In respect of cash savings the following must be provided: (a) Personal bank statements showing that at least the level of cash savings relied upon in the application has been held in an account(s) in the names of the person and their partner jointly throughout the period of 6 months prior to the date of application. (b) A declaration by the account holder(s) of the source(s) of the cash savings."

The declaration is done on the application form. No evidence for that declaration is asked for. It's not like proof of a relationship or accomodation where a list of possible documents is suggested and you can choose what best suits you. You're asked to make a declaration and that's it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but you should include documentary evidence of sources, as I have described. Remember, having admissible funds is crucial in meeting the requirement through savings, and without suitable documentary evidence, someone can just borrow money, put it in their account and after 6 months apply for their visa, and repay the money after getting their visa.


----------



## StephenCollins (Jan 16, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but you should include documentary evidence of sources, as I have described. Remember, having admissible funds is crucial in meeting the requirement through savings, and without suitable documentary evidence, someone can just borrow money, put it in their account and after 6 months apply for their visa, and repay the money after getting their visa.


But firstly, again, it's simply not required. Nowhere does it say you should show evidence of the source, purely a declaration of it. They don't refuse applications for not providing things they haven't asked for.

Secondly it's not that simple to just borrow 62.5 grand for 6 months which I think is why you need to show 6 months of statements, because if you've held it for 6 months to all intents and purposes it is yours. I'm sure you could easily get someone, or a bank or whatnot, to transfer 62,500 into your account, print out a statement, pay it back immediately, and it never be yours, which is why that's not what the system is as it would mean nothing, but not for a 6 month period.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I am speaking from experience, and Home Office do sometimes require evidence to be produced about sources of savings, even occasionally getting in touch with the donors to get confirmation of the gift. Hence my advice. Some cases are no doubt approved without evidence but it's prudent to give verifiable evidence to leave no element of doubt about the true origin of money.
Remember they can refuse on the balance of probabilities and in the opinion of the ECO, so they can say that 'I am not convinced that the savings consist solely of gifts and other permissible sources, and therefore the application is refused.'


----------

